

Apple's security team impersonated SFPD during illegal iPhone 5 search - merijn481
http://www.cultofmac.com/apple-officials-impersonated-police-says-man-in-lost-iphone-5-investigation/111973

======
steventruong
There's already an update to this story you've missed.

Link: [http://9to5mac.com/2011/09/02/no-apple-did-not-
impersonate-p...](http://9to5mac.com/2011/09/02/no-apple-did-not-impersonate-
police-sfpd-assisted-in-search-for-iphone-5/)

~~~
Hyena
Doesn't quite change anything and may actually make it worse since it would
have rendered ay claim by an Apple employee that they were police or somehow
acting in an official capacity more believeable.

